# Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Today we've got 2 birthdays at our house.

First it's my son's dog Jake's 8th Birthday. I never thought he'd live past 5 with his seizures and HD but here we are 3 years later....

At 3 months 








At 3 years 








This past Saturday








Happy Birthday Big Boy! Ya big velvet nosed teddy bear you!



And then my husband's dog Jesse is 11 years old. Hard to believe it's been that long.

As a fuzzy little 8 week old puppy








One year later








This past Saturday








Happy Birthday Miss Jess. You're still the Queen!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*








<span style="color: #CC33CC"> * HAPPY 11th BIRTHDAY JESSE!!! * </span> 
<span style="color: #3366FF"> * HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY JAKE!!!* </span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What a sweet faced boy! And you have to love those beautiful seniors! Happy Birthdays Jesse and Jake!!!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

Thanks - they both got special treats yesterday and loads of attention. My son even made it home in time to wish his boy, Jake Happy Birthday. Jake just loves him and was so happy to see him.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

Happy Birthday Jake and Jesse!

Jake has such an innocent look about him, what a handsome boy.

I remember when you posted Jesse's picture a couple months ago. I just love her, OMG she is so precious, I just want to hug her.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

LOL - I remember you commenting on hugging Jess. She is very soft.

And Jake is not as innocent as he looks.







Trust me. I could write a book on his many adventures and all the different things he's eaten.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

LOL, isn't it always the innocent looking ones that get in to the most trouble.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

Tammy here's the picture of Jess from this past fall that you liked.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

OH yes, see you should of posted that one too. She is always going to be one of my favorites. You really need to post pics more often Vinnie, especially seniors.

She really is lovely, there is just something very special about her.

She seems like my type of girl.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

Happy Birthday to Jake and Jesse.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

Vinnie,

Your dogs look so sweet! Allie says Happy Birthday!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

Jake is handsome but WOWZA, Jesse is amazing. Happy Bark Day to both!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Happy 8th Bday Jake & 11th Bday Jesse (non-GSDs)*

Happy Birthday Jesse and Jake! Their personalities are shining even thru the pictures, just amazing.


----------

